# Winter Equestrian Fest 2009



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Has anyone ever been to this huge event in Wellington, FL? It spans about 7 weeks, ending on March 29. 

My trainer and I are going Jan 23-25, and since I will be in Florida until Feb. 15, only 30 minutes away, I am hoping to go as often as I can.

Anyone else going? Anyone have any tips for someone going to a huge show?


----------



## KatieStanley (May 16, 2008)

Wow, that sounds like alot of fun! Too bad I'm all of the way out in Texas!


----------



## x3melissa (Jan 17, 2009)

i went in 2006, it was so fun!!!!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I know some people who are there right now! Wish I could be there.... a little glad I'm not.  

Tip? HAVE FUN!


----------



## hntrjmpr (Jan 11, 2009)

I brought my horses there every year for the past 5 years, except this year, I only took Try down for one weekend. ( I live in Michigan, so it's not like I can just load 'em up and go down haha)
But its a blast, I have made some of my best friends at WEF! What an experience!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Ooo That might be interesting to watch. I might come out one day to enjoy the showing. =D Wellington is a little over an hours drive from me I think.


----------

